# HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARRIANA aka CARRIE!!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo we got some awesome Leo's on this forum  HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLIE I hope you have a super fantabulous day, tons of hugs from Odie and I 


:woof::woof::woof::clap::roll::clap::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

happy birthday to you happy birthday to you happy birthday dear carrie happy birthday to you and and many more on channel 4 and scooby doo on channel 2!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Carrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Awww, thanks you guys. It's official I am now "old"


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo girl, no way, we aren't old, just getting better


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Awww, thanks you guys. It's official I am now "old"


awe come on your not old. old is just a state of mind


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Carrie!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!:woof:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAPPY B-DAY C !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks you guys. Pretty bummed I had to work today but oh well. Spent a good part of the morning at the DOL getting my license renewed too...


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I love fellow leos  happy bdayyyyyyy!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> I love fellow leos  happy bdayyyyyyy!


Ha ha, yeah...we're pretty awesome  you're just a few days older than me too.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol doesn't 30 feel old!...even thou we might not feeeel old. 

I got caught in some rip currents over the wkend swimmin out to get a floater. I ended up almost a mile out. By the time I got back to shore I thought I was gonna have a stroke lol..good work out thou


----------

